# Questio for girls who wear revealing outfits



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Would you be offended if some guy commented on what you were wearing? For instance I was downtown a few months ago, before it got cold and this really beautiful brunette chick came walking by wearing a what I guess you call a "belly shirt". Basically a very tight, short top where her entire stomach from a couple inches below her boobs was exposed down to her low cut jeans.

She asked me for directions. I was very attracted to her, even though I really prefer more modesty in a girl (a lot more). I could not help the physical attraction though. Due to my SA i just pretended she was dressed more normally but looking back I kind of wish I had said something. 

SO I want to know would have it been considered rude to say something like "You have a cute stomach" Or "That's a sexy shirt" or "nice belly button". Would that be rude? And why do girls wear stuff like that anyway? Is it just to drive us guys crazy? I mean I can understand showing off a little skin in the warm weather or some girls who have belly piercings like to show them off but this girl did not even have a belly ring, and yet she was showing her belly off for the heck of it I guess. I am always just amazed that girls have the courage to do this, at the risk of looking like a ****. I mean they really stand out because 95% of people you see walking down the street have a shirt on that is long enough to cover at least the majority of their belly.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> Would you be offended if some guy commented on what you were wearing? For instance I was downtown a few months ago, before it got cold and this really beautiful brunette chick came walking by wearing a what I guess you call a "belly shirt". Basically a very tight, short top where her entire stomach from a couple inches below her boobs was exposed down to her low cut jeans.
> 
> She asked me for directions. I was very attracted to her, even though I really prefer more modesty in a girl (a lot more). I could not help the physical attraction though. Due to my SA i just pretended she was dressed more normally but looking back I kind of wish I had said something.
> 
> SO I want to know would have it been considered rude to say something like "You have a cute stomach" Or "That's a sexy shirt" or "nice belly button". Would that be rude? And why do girls wear stuff like that anyway? Is it just to drive us guys crazy? I mean I can understand showing off a little skin in the warm weather or some girls who have belly piercings like to show them off but this girl did not even have a belly ring, and yet she was showing her belly off for the heck of it I guess. I am always just amazed that girls have the courage to do this, at the risk of looking like a ****. I mean they really stand out because 95% of people you see walking down the street have a shirt on that is long enough to cover at least the majority of their belly.


just because a girl wears a belly shirt, doesnt mean shes a ****. i wear belly shirts and i am not a ****.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

I didn't say she was a **** or even assume that. She could be a virgin for all I know. I am just wondering whether it is rude to comment on the revealing nature of a girls clothes. Judging by your response I would say yes? you would find it rude?


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> I didn't say she was a **** or even assume that. She could be a virgin for all I know. I am just wondering whether it is rude to comment on the revealing nature of a girls clothes. Judging by your response I would say yes? you would find it rude?


you did kind of refer to girls being like ****s when you said 'I am always just amazed that girls have the courage to do this, at the risk of looking like a ****.'

i guess it depends on what you say or if shes into you. like if a guy made a stupid comment about my clothes, i might forgive him if im into him. :teeth
what someone might interpret rude, someone else might not so i guess it also depends on how the girl feels about the comment since everyones different xD


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

'nice belly button' seems like..not a good one. especially as an ice breaker. like youre a little too into belly buttons


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

I said looking like a **** though, when I see girls dressed in revealing clothing I never assume they are ****s. But I do assume they have the courage to risk being stereotyped as such. I say this because in high school I knew this girl who always wore super revealing clothes and then this group of girls who dressed more "conservatively" started calling her a **** and asking her "why do you always have to wear a shirt that shows off your belly button to the whole world?" "what makes you think we want to stare at your fatass belly every day?" and generally mean stuff like that. From then on, she never again wore a shirt that showed off her belly button. So thats what I mean, I am more talking about what other girls think than guys stereotyping you as a ****.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

VipFuj said:


> 'nice belly button' seems like..not a good one. especially as an ice breaker. like youre a little too into belly buttons


 well that was meant more as a joke than anything lol. id say it is highly unlikely i would ever actually begin a conversation with a girl with that statement regardless of what she was wearing.

On the other hand though, when I see a girl going out of her way to show off her belly button by intentionally wearing shirts that expose it makes me wonder does think its sexy, etc? would she like a compliment on it? I dunno, there was just something about this chick that screamed "check out my belly" lol.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> I said looking like a **** though, when I see girls dressed in revealing clothing I never assume they are ****s. But I do assume they have the courage to risk being stereotyped as such. I say this because in high school I knew this girl who always wore super revealing clothes and then this group of girls who dressed more "conservatively" started calling her a **** and asking her "why do you always have to wear a shirt that shows off your belly button to the whole world?" "what makes you think we want to stare at your fatass belly every day?" and generally mean stuff like that. From then on, she never again wore a shirt that showed off her belly button. So thats what I mean, I am more talking about what other girls think than guys stereotyping you as a ****.


well some girls are against it because theyre jealous and know theyd never be able to pull off looking good in a tube top. like if they have a weight issue or something. nobody wants to see a fat girl in a belly shirt, no more than they want to see them in a bikini. i think if a girl has the body, then why not wear revealing clothes to show it off.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Were you able to give her the directions she was after?

Come on! You didn't finish the story


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

prettyful said:


> well some girls are against it because theyre jealous and know theyd never be able to pull off looking good in a tube top. like if they have a weight issue or something. nobody wants to see a fat girl in a belly shirt, no more than they want to see them in a bikini. i think if a girl has the body, then why not wear revealing clothes to show it off.


well the ggirl in question wasnt fat, just slightly on the chubby side. the other girls may have been jealous, who knows their motivatiion? All i know is I was pissed at them because the initial girl was cute and i never got to see her belly button or her cleavage again after they made fun of her. Of course the next year my high school made a rule outlawing belly shirts and cleavage anyway.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Were you able to give her the directions she was after?
> 
> Come on! You didn't finish the story :?


Yes and then right after that I got stopped by a police woman who thought I had stolen the bike I was riding because she had seen me riding suspiciously like I was looking for something (presumably another bike to steal in her mind). in reality I was riding suspiciously because i was distracted trying to get a good look at the hot's chicks face and belly without her catching me lol. After the cop ran my I.D. and I came up clean she let me go. I never did tell her that I was riding suspciously because I was trying to stare at a chick's exposed midriff though, that was way too embarrassing, so I made up some story about being confused over where I was going. I wonder what the cop would have said had I told her the truth and said "didn't you see that girl wearing that shirt that showed off her entire midsection? I was trying to get a good look at her" lol.


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

I doubt I'd be all that flattered hearing the things you were thinking about saying (especially the belly button one), sorry lol. I think in situations like that, it's probably safer to say something a little less risky but that's just my personal opinion.

Also, I base my outfits on what the current trends are (crop tops are so what's in right now where I live), weather (it's summer here in Oz and it can get brutal) and what I know looks good on me and my body and compliments my style. Not "Now how much viewing pleasure could I probably garner from the opposite sex if I wore this?"

See, not everything we do is always with men's interest in mind, so please stop thinking women only dress for men. I'm not saying there isn't some truth to that for a lot of women or that there's anything wrong with that either, but for a lot of women, it goes beyond that.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

CheekyBunny said:


> I doubt I'd be all that flattered hearing the things you were thinking about saying (especially the belly button one), sorry lol. I think in situations like that, it's probably safer to say something a little less risky but that's just my personal opinion.
> 
> Also, I base my outfits on what the current trends are (crop tops are so what's in right now where I live), weather (it's summer here in Oz and it can get brutal) and what I know looks good on me and my body and compliments my style. Not "Now how much viewing pleasure could I probably garner from the opposite sex if I wore this?"
> 
> See, not everything we do is always with men's interest in mind, so please stop thinking women only dress for men. I'm not saying there isn't some truth to that for a lot of women or that there's anything wrong with that either, but for a lot of women, it goes beyond that.


ok thanks for your responses. i think if I find myself in that situation again, i wont comment on the girls outfit and i definitely wont say nice belly button. the only thing is i tend to be too polite with girls and then never find myself able to express any sexual interest due to my SA. So i thought that commenting on a girl's exposed belly might be a way to make it clear i am attracted to her while exuding confidence at the same time and giving her the opportunity to make some sort of clever comment back to me. I was just afraid that it was rude/offensive and it seems my fears may be legit.

I am much more into modest girls anyway, due to my Christian values. But I have an even more difficult time expressing sexual interest to modest girls, the nice thing about a girl who shows off her body is that it makes it appear at least, as though she is comfortable with the topic of sex


----------



## WastedYouth0123 (Jan 19, 2014)

Girls want attention. Even if it means wearing almost nothing. And then they get offended when a guy makes a comment on her outfit. So really who is to blame here?


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> ok thanks for your responses. i think if I find myself in that situation again, i wont comment on the girls outfit and i definitely wont say nice belly button. the only thing is i tend to be too polite with girls and then never find myself able to express any sexual interest due to my SA. So i thought that commenting on a girl's exposed belly might be a way to make it clear i am attracted to her while exuding confidence at the same time and giving her the opportunity to make some sort of clever comment back to me. I was just afraid that it was rude/offensive and it seems my fears may be legit.
> 
> I am much more into modest girls anyway, due to my Christian values. But I have an even more difficult time expressing sexual interest to modest girls, the nice thing about a girl who shows off her body is that it makes it appear at least, as though she is comfortable with the topic of sex


I didn't say you should refrain from complimenting altogether, I'm just saying to stay on the safe side, maybe stick to compliments that aren't so direct if that makes sense lol. You can tell her she looks good and I encourage that you do be expressive, but you don't have to get specific and mention body parts (well not those ones) just yet because it's a little risky. Same thing applies to more modest/conservative girls especially.

It's really not necessary that you be forthright when indicating sexual interest (unless you're okay with risking being perceived as a sleaze).


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> I am always just amazed that girls have the courage to do this, at the risk of looking like a ****.


:doh:no


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

ummmm....no and the way you talk makes you sound icky. Conservative sexually repressed christian guy wanting to tell some half naked woman that he likes her body "and just maybe we could have sexy time some time hurhurhurhur." Just ewww.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Did you give her the directions she was asking for?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Not trying to start any gender war here; but ladies, if you guys go out in revealing clothes you are whether conscious about it or not advertising your sexual receptiveness.

Think of it this way, it's kinda like going out in public with a sandwich board. 










Men, upon seeing your 'sandwich board' may tell you that they admire your sandwiches, or maybe if they are feeling particularly brave may enquire about possibly having one. Now ladies, you have complete control and free choice about how you dispense your sandwiches - but please stop to consider that everyone you come across will see your sandwich board and so everyone (at least in their eyes) is a potential candidate. So please don't be offended when someone you don't want to give a sandwich to makes a request, they simply saw what was advertised and thought they'd ask.


----------



## bloodymary (Apr 26, 2009)

If I wear revealing or tight clothes it´s either because I am hot, or because I estetically like it. I don´t do it in order to seduce anyone which is what the majority of men seems to think.. If someone told me remarks like that, I wouldn´t think it´s rude, just a bit creepy and as a rule I don´t talk to men who approach me in this style. It´s just me though and everyone is different..


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't think many men literally believe that women dress for them.

Although who knows? I could be projecting. You can never underestimate stupidity...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

BadGirl said:


> Did you give her the directions she was asking for?


Yay I can quote this now 

:lol

Seriously though this is an important question. She might still be lost.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

He thinks if he apologizes in some way that that makes it okay to keep **** shaming women, and using the word **** in every post.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yay I can quote this now
> 
> :lol
> 
> Seriously though this is an important question. She might still be lost.


She might be wandering around, not only lost, but with a complex about her tummy.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

BadGirl said:


> Did you give her the directions she was asking for?





Persephone The Dread said:


> Yay I can quote this now
> 
> :lol
> 
> Seriously though this is an important question. She might still be lost.


" Yes and then right after that I got stopped by a police woman who thought I had stolen the bike I was riding because she had seen me riding suspiciously like I was looking for something (presumably another bike to steal in her mind). in reality I was riding suspiciously because i was distracted trying to get a good look at the hot's chicks face and belly without her catching me lol. After the cop ran my I.D. and I came up clean she let me go. I never did tell her that I was riding suspciously because I was trying to stare at a chick's exposed midriff though, that was way too embarrassing, so I made up some story about being confused over where I was going. I wonder what the cop would have said had I told her the truth and said "didn't you see that girl wearing that shirt that showed off her entire midsection? I was trying to get a good look at her" lol."

When earlier asked by TicklemeRingo whether or not he gave the directions.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

gunner21 said:


> " Yes and then right after that I got stopped by a police woman who thought I had stolen the bike I was riding because she had seen me riding suspiciously like I was looking for something (presumably another bike to steal in her mind). in reality I was riding suspiciously because i was distracted trying to get a good look at the hot's chicks face and belly without her catching me lol. After the cop ran my I.D. and I came up clean she let me go. I never did tell her that I was riding suspciously because I was trying to stare at a chick's exposed midriff though, that was way too embarrassing, so I made up some story about being confused over where I was going. I wonder what the cop would have said had I told her the truth and said "didn't you see that girl wearing that shirt that showed off her entire midsection? I was trying to get a good look at her" lol."
> 
> When earlier asked by TicklemeRingo whether or not he gave the directions.


Ah, I didn't read all the comments properly.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> I wonder what the cop would have said had I told her the truth and said "didn't you see that girl wearing that shirt that showed off her entire midsection? I was trying to get a good look at her" lol."


I wonder too.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

People, regardless of gender likes wearing what makes them feel good. If it's an outfit that gets them attention and they like it, good on 'em. If they get attention from the wrong type of people, then well, that's the cost of wearing something that stands out. I wore something that stood out yesterday and many people paid attention to it, it was because it was a nerd reference shirt that fit nicely around my body and I got checked out by a few girls who started to play with their hair. And even guys too - probably for the reference thing as they didn't play with their hairs either. Some people gave me weird looks but that compared to the people that gave me compliments I thought it was a winning day for me.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> People, regardless of gender likes wearing what makes them feel good. If it's an outfit that gets them attention and they like it, good on 'em. If they get attention from the wrong type of people, then well, that's the cost of wearing something that stands out. I wore something that stood out yesterday and many people paid attention to it, it was because it was a nerd reference shirt that fit nicely around my body and I got checked out by a few girls who started to play with their hair. And even guys too - probably for the reference thing as they didn't play with their hairs either. Some people gave me weird looks but that compared to the people that gave me compliments I thought it was a winning day for me.


Don't be unduly influenced by girls playing with their hair.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> Don't be unduly influenced by girls playing with their hair.


I wasn't. I was like thinking more along the lines of 'did you use shampoo in your hair because you seem to be scratching it a lot'


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> I wasn't. I was like thinking more along the lines of 'did you use shampoo in your hair because you seem to be scratching it a lot'


Oh, I see. Yes, girls are known for that.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> Oh, I see. Yes, girls are known for that.


Yes they are.

Yes they are.

You dirty kittens. Use more shampoo.

:kma


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Yes they are.
> 
> Yes they are.
> 
> ...


But then you might start noticing the aroma of the shampoo... "Is that Strawberry Shampoo sending a romantic message?"


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> But then you might start noticing the aroma of the shampoo... "Is that Strawberry Shampoo sending a romantic message?"


Last time a girl had strawberry shampoo in her hair the cops had to pull me off her because I kept on chewing her hair thinking there was candy there...

..turns out there was.

And the cops had the candy too.

So another note you girls, stop putting candy in your hair. Because us boys are hungry.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Last time a girl had strawberry shampoo in her hair the cops had to pull me off her because I kept on chewing her hair thinking there was candy there...
> 
> ..turns out there was.
> 
> ...


I hope the cops arrested her & prosecuted her for the Strawberry Shampoo Violation & attempting - unlawfully - to retain the candy.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

I dunno. Are you OK with me saying to you "Nice D---?"


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> I hope the cops arrested her & prosecuted her for the Strawberry Shampoo Violation & attempting - unlawfully - to retain the candy.


They did, and with that prosecution they sent her to the mysterious island of girls and unicorns for life.

Turns out I had candy in my hair too, caramel flavoured. The cops beat me with their batons, took my candy and sent me to the mysterious island of boys and cars for life.

I escaped though, and now made a life of myself roaming the boards of SAS.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

blue_blue said:


> I dunno. Are you OK with me saying to you "Nice D---?"


Never saw a guy wear an outfit that had his dong hang out. Unless you're referring to the Borat bikini...

And I'm pretty sure most guys would get giddy if you said "Nice D"


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Just... no.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> They did, and with that prosecution they sent her to the mysterious island of girls and unicorns for life.
> 
> Turns out I had candy in my hair too, caramel flavoured. The cops beat me with their batons, took my candy and sent me to the mysterious island of boys and cars for life.
> 
> I escaped though, and now made a life of myself roaming the boards of SAS.


You got off lightly - you must have had a really good lawyer. Normally, you get sent somewhere there is no possible escape from. Just ask Justin.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

If the girl likes you and/or thinks you're cute, yes they will want you to comment on it.

If the girl doesn't like you and/or doesn't think you're cute, you will get slapped.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

blue_blue said:


> I dunno. Are you OK with me saying to you "Nice D---?"


Any day, sugar.


likeaspacemonkey said:


> I wouldn't call it stupidity, Ringo. We try to attract potential mates, consciously or otherwise.


Yeah, I'm with you on this one.

Reminds me of the funny saying "_If men could f**k a woman in a cardboard box, they wouldn't buy a house_." :lol


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I wouldn't call it stupidity, Ringo. *We try to attract potential mates, consciously or otherwise*.


Of course. I suspect we're referring to slightly different things though - or meaning different things by the word _"for"._

I certainly wouldn't argue that attractiveness is irrelevant to many people's decision making when getting dressed. Far from it. But mainly men and women dress to feel physically and emotionally comfortable. First and foremost we dress "for" ourselves.

It happens that what makes many of us as a social species comfortable is to at least not be thought of as unattractive by others around us (there are exceptions of course, many people don't want to be thought of as attractive). So yes, attractiveness is part of the consideration when choosing how to dress.

And certainly if someone is "on the pull" then attractiveness is a much larger part of their decision making process than if they were just going to the shops. But still, people are dressing first and foremost for themselves.

That's quite a bit different from saying that men dress "for" women, or women dress "for" men. It's far too simplistic an explanation, and it's problematic too:

Often those who use that explanation want to use it as a justification for their own behaviour - _"She was asking for it, therefore it's not my fault officer"_ etc... - Those people _are_ stupid.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

And women wonder why men love porn.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I agree that women don't dress for men always but it might have its advantages. I've considered wearing short skirts to feel more attractive recently since I feel confident about my body now.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Of course, girls and women dress provocatively to get a reaction and be noticed. I don't think they are slaves to marketing and the fashion industry that tell them what to wear. At least I hope not. They want to look good and feel good.

I would probably have told her that "I like your outfit." I don't think commenting on her body is a good choice since that would probably make her uncomfortable. It is all about the presentation.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

meepie said:


> I agree that women don't dress for men always but it might have its advantages. I've considered wearing short skirts to feel more attractive recently since I feel confident about my body now.


 and remember to post it on SAS


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> And women wonder why men love porn.


No one wonders why they love it. We know why they love it. :lol

It's just rude to comment on someone's body when you don't know them at all. Them wearing certain clothes doesn't give everyone in public the right to force their opinions onto them. It's the equivalent of someone asking you the time and you replying with "Your ears are damn hot". Inappropriate and kind of creepy because the context of the conversation doesn't allow for those overtures.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> and remember to post it on SAS


This is the skirt I am getting:
It's not _that _short..


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> And women wonder why men love porn.


Women love it too. :yes


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Most people don't like to get complimented on their body parts by strangers, no matter what they wear. "Nice shirt" would've been an appropriate comment, if any.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

meepie said:


> This is the skirt I am getting:
> It's not _that _short..


I hope you enjoyed crushing my hopes and dreams


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Isn't a belly shirt just a piece of fabric with strings in the back? That's pretty nasty when it comes to Daily Doubles spilling out and such. That doesn't sound like there is a lot of support there. Get a bra! Get a job! Get a LIFE!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> No one wonders why they love it. We know why they love it. :lol


 Well, I have seen women wondering aloud about this on more than a few occasions. Maybe you get it but some women claim they don't.



> It's just rude to comment on someone's body when you don't know them at all.


 Well, here's the thing. It's never happened to me once. I'm going to guess that it's probably because....

1. My body is the kind of thing that needs to be covered up (LOL)

2. I don't walk around with my buttcheeks hanging out no matter how hot it is outside.

To put it as simply as I can, it may well be rude (I agree with you there) but when you're walking around half naked in public, people are going to notice. Especially if you look good.

Now you can go on about how rude it is all you want and like I said, you'll be right but if it bothers you that much, wear pants and a shirt that covers your midsection.

Men may or may not think you're dressing that way for them but when you're showing that much skin, they're going to assume you want to be noticed. Even if they're wrong, it's not an unreasonable assumption, is it?

If you saw someone walking around with stacks of money, wouldn't you assume they were showing off? Or what if someone was driving a $300,000 car and revving the engine? Wouldn't it be reasonable to conclude they want to be noticed?

At the very least, the assumption is that a woman who walks around half naked doesn't mind if you notice. Whether she wants comments or not, she shouldn't be surprised.



> It's the equivalent of someone asking you the time and you replying with "Your ears are damn hot". Inappropriate and kind of creepy because the context of the conversation doesn't allow for those overtures.


 Well, there's kind of a difference between ears and asscheeks. In this society, ears are not (usually) sexual. If you walk around with parts of your body showing that are usually covered up and that are thought of as sexual, people are going to notice.

Finally, as I have said, you have a point but if you go out in a large city like this, thousands of people are going to see you and someone is probably going to say something. Whether they have any right to or not, if this bothers you, don't dress like that. Men are as predictable when you dress like an old lady as they are when you dress like a stripper. The vast majority of them won't even see you.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, I have seen women wondering aloud about this on more than a few occasions. Maybe you get it but some women claim they don't.
> 
> Well, here's the thing. It's never happened to me once. I'm going to guess that it's probably because....
> 
> ...


Noticing is fine. No one cares if you notice or even admire. It's when you feel the need to tell the person your opinion as if they'd be interested that it gets annoying. If someone feels they have the right to make comments on random women walking down the street's body parts, I'm sure they'll find out it isn't in their best interests on their own. :stu But since he asked, no, it's not okay.

Also you mentioned that ears aren't sexual... neither are bellies. Unless I guess you mean they aren't sexual to you.... but then we have people who think legs are sexual, or backs, or whatever else it is that they find attractive. Doesn't mean everyone wearing shorts wants you to comment on their legs.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> And women wonder why men love porn.





meepie said:


> Women love it too. :yes


 OK. So it was a bit of a generality. But sadly, I have to say that there are probably more women who hate porn than there are who even like it (let alone love it). Though it might depend on culture.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

probably offline said:


> Most people don't like to get complimented on their body parts by strangers, no matter what they wear. "Nice shirt" would've been an appropriate comment, if any.


If the person dressed conservatively and looks nice then I will be respectful.

If the person wears very little the least they will get from me is a long stare at their body and try to say they look nice. It's hard not to comment on their body when its in full display.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> I don't think many men literally believe that women dress for them.
> 
> Although who knows? I could be projecting. You can never underestimate stupidity...


I wouldn't say stupidity. It's not something I assume. But I don't dress well because I like to dress well, I do it just to impress women, so I wouldn't be surprised if there are some women who do. It's just not smart to assume such things.

And when approaching a woman which I guess is what OP is getting at its best to not be super specific. Like "nice belly button".


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I told this girl in a revealing outfit once that she looked nice. And I stared for seconds. She slapped me and pinched my nipples. Well, her outfit was being completely nude (she was a stripper and we were at a club) so the slap was warranted by my lack of money. That was the most sex I ever had. What was the question?


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

blue_blue said:


> I dunno. Are you OK with me saying to you "Nice D---?"


Well I don't normally wear clothes that show my d***, in fact I am a modest dresser and even if I was a girl I can't imagine myself going around wearing a shirt like the one this had one, or even any shirt that left my belly button purposely exposed. Id feel too self conscious, like I was seeking attention from guys and then I dont know how girls feel about each others bodies but I would be worried that other girls would not necessarily want to see my belly just like how I dont necessarily want to look at another guy's body.

But assuming we were on a nude beach if you said that to me, yes id be ok with it. I am ok with almost any female attention.


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

meepie said:


> This is the skirt I am getting:
> It's not _that _short..


That's actually a really cute skirt. Is that from Asos? I feel like I've seen it before, that's all.



WillYouStopDave said:


> Now you can go on about how rude it is all you want and like I said, you'll be right but if it bothers you that much, wear pants and a shirt that covers your midsection.


Even wearing fitted clothing (that's not necessarily revealing) attracts obnoxious comments at times. Just because I wear leggings doesn't mean I'm gonna be cool with you commenting on my *** thanks.

So what do you suggest I do now? Should I only leave the house dressed like Mother Theresa?



WillYouStopDave said:


> Whether they have any right to or not, if this bothers you, don't dress like that.


Or guys could have some self-control and not comment like that.



diamondheart89 said:


> Noticing is fine. No one cares if you notice or even admire. It's when you feel the need to tell the person your opinion as if they'd be interested that it gets annoying. If someone feels they have the right to make comments on random women walking down the street's body parts, I'm sure they'll find out it isn't in their best interests on their own. :stu But since he asked, no, it's not okay.
> 
> Also you mentioned that ears aren't sexual... neither are bellies. Unless I guess you mean they aren't sexual to you.... but then we have people who think legs are sexual, or backs, or whatever else it is that they find attractive. Doesn't mean everyone wearing shorts wants you to comment on their legs.


This so much.



Dissonance said:


> If the person dressed conservatively and looks nice then I will be respectful.
> 
> If the person wears very little the least they will get from me is a long stare at their body and try to say they look nice. *It's hard not to comment on their body when its in full display.*


Lol wut? No one is holding a gun to your head. I didn't know it is so "hard" to keep your mouth closed.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> I said looking like a **** though, *when I see girls dressed in revealing clothing I never assume they are ****s.* But I do assume they have the courage to risk being stereotyped as such. I say this because in high school I knew this girl who always wore super revealing clothes and then this group of girls who dressed more "conservatively" started calling her a **** and asking her "why do you always have to wear a shirt that shows off your belly button to the whole world?" "what makes you think we want to stare at your fatass belly every day?" and generally mean stuff like that. From then on, she never again wore a shirt that showed off her belly button. So thats what I mean, I am more talking about what other girls think than guys stereotyping you as a ****.


Do you assume they are weekly church goers?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

CheekyBunny said:


> That's actually a really cute skirt. Is that from Asos? I feel like I've seen it before, that's all.
> 
> Even wearing fitted clothing (that's not necessarily revealing) attracts obnoxious comments at times. Just because I wear leggings doesn't mean I'm gonna be cool with you commenting on my *** thanks.
> 
> ...


 Fine then well then assume the responsibility for people cat calling you. So your fragile egos aren't broken.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

CheekyBunny said:


> Even wearing fitted clothing (that's not necessarily revealing) attracts obnoxious comments at times. Just because I wear leggings doesn't mean I'm gonna be cool with you commenting on my *** thanks.
> 
> So what do you suggest I do now? Should I only leave the house dressed like Mother Theresa?


 I suggest you dress conservatively if you honestly want men to behave conservatively around you. It's up to you. If it was up to me, I wouldn't be saying much to women who give off bad vibes anyway. But there are millions of men in the world who are not me so it's going to happen and if it bothers you, you're going to just have to deal with it.



> Or guys could have some self-control and not comment like that.


 Maybe they should but they won't always. You can't control other people. The only person you can control is yourself.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess staring is to be expected but catcalls are uncalled for. 

Sometimes you have to wear something revealing in a place you don't really want to be seen in such an outfit. Like if you are going to a party, on the way there and on the way back people will see you in an outfit that's not so appropriate for regular street wear.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Fine then well then assume the responsibility for people cat calling you. So your fragile egos aren't broken.


I'm curious as to why you think this.

Do you also believe it's appropriate to make public comments at people you deem unattractive? 
Or at people wearing clothes that aren't "normal"?



komorikun said:


> Sometimes you have to wear something revealing in a place you don't really want to be see in such an outfit. Like if you are going to a party, on the way there and on the way back people will see you in an outfit that's not so appropriate for regular street wear.


Hehe, this reminds me of the Halloween I went to the pharmacy with my mom...I was in a princess costume :b


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Obviously the only appropriate way to show your appreciation of one's skimpy clothing is to take pictures of them on the street/bar/wherever you are.

Complimenting and approaching is for noobs!

---

From a personal point of view, when I wear "breezy" enough clothes in the summer, it's not an invitation for anyone to come tell me what they think of my body underneath the said clothes.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Amphoteric said:


> From a personal point of view, when I wear "breezy" enough clothes in the summer, it's not an invitation for anyone to come tell me what they think of my body underneath the said clothes.


Yeah. I wouldn't do that to a guy even if he walked around shirtless(which guys actually do on occation). It's sleazy.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

That's why I try to wear as much clothing as possible when I'm in public. I don't like getting attention from random people, let alone males.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

komorikun said:


> *I guess staring is to be expected but catcalls are uncalled for. *
> 
> Sometimes you have to wear something revealing in a place you don't really want to be seen in such an outfit. Like if you are going to a party, on the way there and on the way back people will see you in an outfit that's not so appropriate for regular street wear.


Pretty much my view on it. Unless you have tourette's or a similar disorder, I don't get it.

Sometimes people are just taking the piss though when they do that, like when people do that when you're heavily covered up because they probably find you unattractive and are like joking around...



Amphoteric said:


> Obviously the only appropriate way to show your appreciation of one's skimpy clothing is to take pictures of them on the street/bar/wherever you are.
> 
> Complimenting and approaching is for noobs!
> 
> ...


mm I'd like to know where the line is too between wearing cooler clothing and stuff that's considered 'obviously asking for comments.'


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> mm I'd like to know where the line is too between wearing cooler clothing and stuff that's considered 'obviously asking for comments.'


Ain't that all subjective?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Ain't that all subjective?


Yeah it really is subjective. Which is sort of the problem with the argument that women shouldn't dress a certain way if they don't want to get comments. If you come up with that argument then you're going to have to include visual diagrams too.

There's a video I could link but won't because it might take the subject into a completely unrelated topic due to its nature. But suffice to say there are people around who think any kind of skirt is inappropriately exposing yourself.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

cuppy said:


> I'm curious as to why you think this.
> 
> Do you also believe it's appropriate to make public comments at people you deem unattractive?
> Or at people wearing clothes that aren't "normal"?
> ...


I don't think it is appropriate but look at the reality not everyone is likely to holds their tongue and try to be respectful. But I want women to realize that they might get rude comments if they choose to dress that way, be aware of the risk so you don't break down in tears when someone mistakes you for a prostitute


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Shaming tactics. You must abide by society's rules!!!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Shaming tactics. You must abide by society's rules!!!


Yep. It's amusing to hear people try to justify this. It's clearly not okay.

And there are laws against sexual harassment for exactly this reason. You cannot go around forcing your unwanted opinion onto others, simply because they are dressed in a certain way.

Not to mention that "appropriate dress" is so subjective. Some guys think wearing pants is ****ty. Or wearing sleeveless shirts. Or walking in public without a male guardian. :roll So whatevs, no one cares what your personal standard is as long as you keep it to yourself.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think in a lot of muslim countries if you walk around alone as a young woman, you are basically asking to be harassed big time. If something bad happens...oh it's your fault. Should have walked around with your brother or your dad, not alone.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> I don't think it is appropriate but look at the reality not everyone is likely to holds their tongue and try to be respectful. But I want women to realize that they might get rude comments if they choose to dress that way, be aware of the risk so you don't break down in tears when someone mistakes you for a prostitute


When are women mistaken for prostitute? I guess dressing up for a party or club but even then most women would dress sexy but in the context of their surroundings. I don't know, I can't think of any place I've been to where I thought a woman looked like a prostitute.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

whiterabbit said:


> I'm sure women are more aware of the kind of comments they can get than you are. *Something you may not realise is that a woman hardly needs to be walking around dressed like a "prostitute" to receive these comments. *I get them in summer when I go so far as to show off the skin on my arms with a modest vest, often by men who are showing more skin than I am.* But there have also been occasions when I've been covered neck to toe in nothing particularly flattering and been outright asked for sex.* So what do you actually mean by conservative dress? Can you provide an example? Somehow I think we're going to end up in burka territory.
> 
> I'd also like to add that I deal with these comments perfectly well. Criticising this behaviour doesn't equal going home and crying about it.


This is true. I have seen men at work hit on women who are wearing scrubs and house clothes.

I think its stupid to tell women to dress a certain way to not attract men because if a man find a woman attractive there is very little she can wear to turn him off.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Where do some people learn this behavior? They see others whooping and hollering, so that automatically makes it okay?

To me it's pretty sad that if we are walking around minding our own business and some prick makes inappropriate comments, that is "normal", and to be expected :/


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I would probably excuse myself, because I wasn't worthy of being around someone that sexy. At least, until I work out.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

whiterabbit said:


> I'm sure women are more aware of the kind of comments they can get than you are. Something you may not realise is that a woman hardly needs to be walking around dressed like a "prostitute" to receive these comments. I get them in summer when I go so far as to show off the skin on my arms with a modest vest, often by men who are showing more skin than I am. But there have also been occasions when I've been covered neck to toe in nothing particularly flattering and been outright asked for sex. So what do you actually mean by conservative dress? Can you provide an example? Somehow I think we're going to end up in burka territory.
> 
> I'd also like to add that I deal with these comments perfectly well. Criticising this behaviour doesn't equal going home and crying about it.


You know what? I don't give a **** I don't even make rude comments nor judgement at all. That's it I am done.



Jesuszilla said:


> When are women mistaken for prostitute? I guess dressing up for a party or club but even then most women would dress sexy but in the context of their surroundings. I don't know, I can't think of any place I've been to where I thought a woman looked like a prostitute.


Dude. Really? Women get bad attention when they dress provocatively and they should be aware of that risk if they decide to dress in that fashion. Was that any more to the point because quite honestly I will not explain this again and you can fiddle with that final response as I leave because they think they made any valid points and scared off anyone else because no one can come up with a counter argument.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^Dude, dude. 

I worked with this girl with a nice *** who wore yoga or wtf pants unabashedly. She was therefore a "****." Not to mention the fact that she dared to have sex with someone! Men commented on her all the time behind her back and to her face. She was able to deal with it, but what warranted those comments? "You were born this way and dress like that, so get on your knees, child." I know everyone unadmittedly talks behind other peoples' backs and say exactly what they feel, which can be healthy or not depending on the situation and who they're with; but there is no reason why a tongue of thought cannot be held in respectful distance when you have a shred of empathy. Being unable to control yourself is not an excuse to criticize or harass someone based on how they look. Speech is not subconsciously spat out. Maybe Freud was wrong.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

WastedYouth0123 said:


> Girls want attention. Even if it means wearing almost nothing. And then they get offended when a guy makes a comment on her outfit. So really who is to blame here?


Each person is responsible for themselves. One persons looks do not then discount or excuse a behavior sopposably in direct reaction to that.



bloodymary said:


> If I wear revealing or tight clothes it´s either because I am hot, or because I estetically like it. I don´t do it in order to seduce anyone which is what the majority of men seems to think.. If someone told me remarks like that, I wouldn´t think it´s rude, just a bit creepy and as a rule I don´t talk to men who approach me in this style. It´s just me though and everyone is different..


^ word for word, except that every women i talk to agrees its creepy and any guy who does it is a creep



BadGirl said:


> But then you might start noticing the aroma of the shampoo... "Is that Strawberry Shampoo sending a romantic message?"


^this. no mateer how I dress or act or what i wear i get unwanted sexual attn.
the reason its scary is its so very easy for our alert brains to think about a rape case where we are then asked "isnt it so that you wore perfume on the day in question?...."



CheekyBunny said:


> ....
> 
> Even wearing fitted clothing (that's not necessarily revealing) attracts obnoxious comments at times. Just because I wear leggings doesn't mean I'm gonna be cool with you commenting on my *** thanks.
> 
> ...


^ its really not hard. Heck, you dont even have to keep your mouth closed. just try treating us women as HUMANS and say "hi, my name is ____ i couldnt help noticing you. you seem intersting and i was hoping if i agve you my number /email that you would take pity on me/ let me amuse you/ let me try to sell you a date with me.

see? not hard.



komorikun said:


> Shaming tactics. You must abide by society's rules!!!


^**** shaming sure is fun.



whiterabbit said:


> I'm sure women are more aware of the kind of comments they can get than you are. Something you may not realise is that a woman hardly needs to be walking around dressed like a "prostitute" to receive these comments. I get them in summer when I go so far as to show off the skin on my arms with a modest vest, often by men who are showing more skin than I am. But there have also been occasions when I've been covered neck to toe in nothing particularly flattering and been outright asked for sex. So what do you actually mean by conservative dress? Can you provide an example? Somehow I think we're going to end up in burka territory.
> 
> I'd also like to add that I deal with these comments perfectly well. Criticising this behaviour doesn't equal going home and crying about it.


Belive it or not, the muslim world did not start out with full garb. first it was "cover your hair" then "dont wear short skirts" then it was "any reveling clothing" now its "dont go to college or leave the house alone or drive..oh, and you cant keep your ....well lets just say it rymes with "hitourous"

I like being able to wear a short skirt and yes IM WEARING IT TO LOOK GOOD..to other women . Look up "pecking order"


----------

